# CCW class in Janesville



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

Here is an email that I recieved from my pistol club. Let me know if you are interested and I'll see if I can take a few non-members.

Dear RCRPC Members,

Personal Protection Academy (PPA) occupied one of our tables at the Fall Gun Show. PPA trainer, Michael Bender, offered to come to Janesville to conduct a Lethal Force Seminar and Concealed Carry Weapons permit qualification class. If we have enough interest, the seminar could be conducted on a Saturday or Sunday before the end of the year. Details are below.

· Classroom and range time total roughly 6 hours.
· Learn to identify violent criminals, predators and their MOs, and acquire effective self-defense tools to legally protect your family.
· Learn legalities of pistol possession in your homes, businesses, and elsewhere; legalities pertaining to use of deadly force (or threatening to use it) in self-defense; actions you must take and must not take before and after a defensive gun use if you want to stay out of prison, regardless of whether or not you have a concealed weapons (CCW) permit.
· Learn the process and locations for applying for specific permits that allow legal carry in 30 states.
· Learn what to expect in the aftermath of a defensive gun use: legal, psychological, and social factors, and steps you must take to protect yourself in the legal arena.
· Get fundamental training: safety, handling, loading, unloading, shooting, and clearing of revolvers and semi-automatic pistols.
· Learn critical defensive handgun selection criteria and avoid spending hundreds on the wrong equipment: revolver or semi-automatic; carry size and weight for your hand and carry method; trigger action types; loading and unloading mechanisms; calibers; materials of construction; tactical manual of arms; and field strip and maintenance issues.
· Other topics: concealment methods, holsters, clothing, being around police while armed, defensive ammunition, street awareness, and everyday events from safely using a public restroom to securing your firearm in your vehicle when entering restricted areas.
· Learn the life-saving difference in shooting with defensive accuracy vs. bulls-eye accuracy.
· Seize this opportunity to brush up on your fundamentals (stance, grip, trigger and breath control, sight picture and sight alignment) to increase your accuracy and safety.
· Validate your skills while operating a handgun - your knowledge of safety, your competency, and your poise - by completing the Defensive Shooting Qualification before graduation.

By completing this course, you'll receive a document certifying your training with a state-certified instructor, qualifying you to apply for concealed handgun permits. Until Wisconsin passes it own CCW bill, most PPA graduates acquire permits from Minnesota and some from Florida, allowing legal carry in up to 30 of the 48 states that already permit concealed carry.

Once Wisconsin passes its carry bill, hopefully in 2007, PPA will provide an abbreviated Wisconsin update at a fraction of full tuition and place your enrollment ahead of the expected lengthy waiting list of new enrollees. After Minnesota and Kansas passed their bills, waiting lists stretched out for months. Some Kansas instructors are enrolling 80 students a week in preparation for kickoff of legal carry in January 2007.

If we have enough interest in this one-day seminar, PPA offered to reduce tuition from $150 to $125 for attendees that donate their $25 discount to our Club treasury. I attended this CCW course a couple of years ago and found it definitely worth the time and money. If you're interested, call Michael Bender with questions and to register: (608) 845-7816, days, evenings and weekends. Payment is due when you register with VISA, MasterCard, American Express, or Discover. The PPA website is <A href="http://www.ppa-wi.com/" target=_blank rel=nofollow _>www.PPA-WI.com.

Thanks.

Tony Parsons
RCRPC VP


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

Looks like it will happen on 12-3-06


----------



## WW (Dec 8, 2009)

*Wi cc*

Wow, old post. Sad to see ccw bill has still not passed.
I am a few miles north of you in Janesville.


----------

